# Side Ways Shooting The Pickle Fork Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*After watching Arturito's no fluff How To Shoot The Pickle Fork Shooter Side Ways I had to give it a more practical try and he sure makes it look easy but he is a well seasoned shooter. If you have not seen it be sure to. The information and his deomnstation of how to hold and release is right for all types of frames.*

*



*


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha, good Lord Darrell, you are the man, your shots never cease to amaze me...crazy man, crazy....


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome Darrell. fantastic shooting, it looks like you have being shooting sideways all your life! and having a lot of fun! ... I enjoyed SOOOO MUCH !!! thanks ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Freaks me out man. Jeeez, that's just crazy.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Most AWESOME . DGUI ...The Chameleon Catapultist! Looks like you're having fun trying out variations of PFS'ing. After seeing your video, I've just been testing with PFS sideways style and it seems I'm a bit more consistent with point & shoot! When sideways, one's pouch grip is already in the power draw position (thumb down, actually thumb facing you) and it's more comfortable for me to do repeatable power kind of draw with anchor area somewhere beyond my ear. Of course, with sideways you also tweak/bend the pouch, away from you. I'll still practice with the regular PF shooting style & also sideways, and see which method I can be more consistent with.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Most AWESOME . DGUI ...The Chameleon Catapultist! Looks like you're having fun trying out variations of PFS'ing. After seeing your video, I've just been testing with PFS sideways style and it seems I'm a bit more consistent with point & shoot! When sideways, one's pouch grip is already in the power draw position (thumb down, actually thumb facing you) and it's more comfortable for me to do repeatable power kind of draw with anchor area somewhere beyond my ear. Of course, with sideways you also tweak/bend the pouch, away from you. I'll still practice with the regular PF shooting style & also sideways, and see which method I can be more consistent with.


Sideways is not my favorite but either way I have to Point towards Thetargot With the fork TIPS


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Most AWESOME . DGUI ...The Chameleon Catapultist! Looks like you're having fun trying out variations of PFS'ing. After seeing your video, I've just been testing with PFS sideways style and it seems I'm a bit more consistent with point & shoot! When sideways, one's pouch grip is already in the power draw position (thumb down, actually thumb facing you) and it's more comfortable for me to do repeatable power kind of draw with anchor area somewhere beyond my ear. Of course, with sideways you also tweak/bend the pouch, away from you. I'll still practice with the regular PF shooting style & also sideways, and see which method I can be more consistent with.
> ...


Hi Darrell, the cool thing is that a PFS can be shoot the style you like, same or better accurate? ... not even any restriction !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > ZorroSlinger said:
> ...


Yes indeed Arturo, The PFS is of a size that makes it universal in any and all shooting styles, ultra adaptable. Had not thought on this till you have mentioned it this day.

Darrell


----------

